
Larry has approved renaming Perl 6 to raku - ojosilva
http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2019/10/larry-has-approved-renaming-perl-6-to-raku.html
======
x38iq84n
Interesting. I've never considered Perl's name to be its biggest problem. The
readability is and renaming the language does not address that.

